# Who's the REAL Worst Band?



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

Let's all unite under the banner of hating really bad music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

I voted R.E.M.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2009)

Nickleback can finally win something


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Nickleback can finally win something



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nickelback_awards


Still haven't won a Grammy, though....:C


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2009)

This is awesome! You can vote for every single one! Everyone wins! :O

And yet, Nickelback is still sucking hardest.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nickelback_awards
> 
> 
> Still haven't won a Grammy, though....:C


That's just not right.

The awards I mean.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 15, 2009)

I like some of Coldplay's songs. Their music does seem rather simplistic though, which may not be a bad thing. Otherwise, hate them all. No exceptions.


----------



## Fox Glove (Feb 15, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa wait why isn't ICP on here?

Because seriously, ICP is the worst band _ever_ and most critics and professional musicians agree on this fact of life.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 15, 2009)

tsk tsk tsk... Why does the whole forum have to make a reply poll to my original? XD

anyway, i voted Fall Out Boy... emo pricks... GROW UP, YOU'RE 40 FUCKIN' YEARS OLD!!! 

err.... meep..?  Sorry, had to say it XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys who voted "Other", post who you voted for!

I am curious...


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Guys who voted "Other", post who you voted for!
> 
> I am curious...



U2, The Village People, Radiohead, Neil Diamond, ICP...

There's a couple more, but I can't think of them.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

Julian said:


> Whoa whoa whoa wait why isn't ICP on here?
> 
> Because seriously, ICP is the worst band _ever_ and most critics and professional musicians agree on this fact of life.



Holy fuck how did I forget ICP. I'm sorry. >..<


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 15, 2009)

Easily ICP. :|


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

ICP, bullet for my valentine, Atryu, Radio head, And many more. I'm busy playing a game and can't list them all now.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 15, 2009)

any one with a slut for a singer


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2009)

I voted for everything

And also system of a down

And also Elliott Smith

And also etc etc


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

As I lay dying, three days grace, Three doors down, (one hit wonder) Umm...I know there's more but my heads all scrambled. There's plenty of horrible bands, if they stop making good music and sell out for money (Metallica) then they're shit for a band. And there's plenty of them sell outs out there.

Edit: add slipknot there too, can't forget those bastards.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, ICP...

Also, I think Nickelback may deserve a little more credit than Soulja Boy.



David M. Awesome said:


> And also Elliott Smith



oh you..


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I change my vote to the Pixies?


----------



## Tryp (Feb 15, 2009)

Nickelback, although The Jonas Brothers are worse by definition, I think Chad Kroeger is the biggest ass ever.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 15, 2009)

For me, it's either a tie between the Jonas Brothers and Soulja Boy.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 15, 2009)

If I were being serious, I'd name The Shaggs, who fall into that category of so bad it's good.  

But that isn't an option, so let's see here.  There's Nickelback, helmed by Chad "Only Knows Four Notes" Kroger.  And then there's Nirvana, the depressed kid's dream, who aren't all they're cracked up to be.  I mean, a couple of drunk Finns did a better rendition of Smells Like Teen Spirit than Kurt and Co, so maybe the world is better with him six feet under.  Jonas Brothers I don't even need to talk about.  And then there's Coldplay, the band that people who are trying to be indie listen to when they don't know anything about indie.  Pro tip:  just because there's an orchestra doesn't it good.  Soldier Boy comes so low on my respect list I don't actually care than I'm misspelling his name.  And finally, PanicÂ¡ At The Disco killed emo.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Are you fucking me The Shaggs are so fucking real it hurts


The Shaggs are New Hampshire's pride, aside from GG Allin


MY PAL FOOT FOOT


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> PanicÂ¡ At The Disco killed emo.



If only that were true.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If only that were true.



Actually Dashboard Confessional probably killed emo


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Actually Dashboard Confessional probably killed emo



Thanks, I forgot all about them. Add them to my list of hate.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2009)

I voted all but Nirvana.

Why isn't Slipknot up there? They fucking BLOW.

Changed my mind, write in Slipknot on top of all the others.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Are you fucking me



I wish I were.



> The Shaggs are so fucking real it hurts



That's what I'm talking about.  The Shaggs are so horrendous they're actually better than everybody else.  



> The Shaggs are New Hampshire's pride, aside from GG Allin



Fuck GG Allin.  The Eat were better.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2009)

lobo have you ever once changed your avatar

don't because i love it


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Thoughts on new music- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RabAgWOHgCE&feature=channel <3


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Thoughts on new music- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RabAgWOHgCE&feature=channel <3



Jesus, that guy is a fuckin' idiot.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 16, 2009)

My Chemical Romance  -_-....and whoever voted Nirvana must be those new generation people who like the other shit bands listed. Shame on you emo kids, shame on you


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Jesus, that guy is a fuckin' idiot.



But if they all weren't money hungry maybe music would be better. Everyone just seems to be putting anything out just to make a quick buck and it makes me sick.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> I wish I were.
> 
> That's what I'm talking about.  The Shaggs are so horrendous they're actually better than everybody else.



But the thing is, they had heart. They were playing to the best of their abilities and all they wanted to do was to play music and make people dance. I think it's a bit unfair to laugh at them if you don't understand that.



lobosabio said:


> Fuck GG Allin.  The Eat were better.



Yeah, but The Eat never shat on the audience and nobody knows who The Eat is besides you and me (Because I'm cool like that)


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2009)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> ICP





			
				pheonix said:
			
		

> bullet for my valentine, Atryu, Radio head





			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> system of a down
> Elliott Smith





			
				pheonix said:
			
		

> As I lay dying, three days grace, Three doors down
> Metallica





			
				John_Galt said:
			
		

> Dashboard Confessional





			
				Tycho said:
			
		

> Slipknot





			
				Hanzo said:
			
		

> My Chemical Romance



THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH POLL OPTIONS I CAN USE. WHY.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

I always confuse Three Days Grace with Our Lady Peace

I_ hate_ that.


Also, put Hinder up there


----------



## Magikian (Feb 16, 2009)

I would list shitty bands, but they have all been listed here.

Btw, I voted all the options. Except the last one, because I couldn't be fucked writing them all down.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh...it was a tough choice between Creed and Limp Biskit, but the craptacular ear pollution that is Chocolate Starfish and Hotdog Flavored Water won that debate.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 16, 2009)

All of them are shit imo.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2009)

Nickelback or Arctic Monkeys (or the other similar bands who all sound the same).

A chav singing along to bad drum and bass makes makes me want to strange babies with barbed wire. Preferably theirs.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH POLL OPTIONS I CAN USE. WHY.



>:C

Elliott Smith shouldn't even be applicable here.

"Hey, guys, all these sold out/overrated/over radio-played/no-talent bands suck. Oh, and let's add in Elliott Smith."

He was none of those, unless you want to argue he's overrated, but he was good at avoiding the limelight. He was a brilliant songwriter and multi-instrumentalist, dammit!

>:C>:C>:C>:C>:C


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 16, 2009)

voted Fallout Boy
never heard of ICP

and whoever voted for Patd should better get out of my way

Edit: they don't have the exclamation point after Panic anymore


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> >:C
> 
> Elliott Smith shouldn't even be applicable here.
> 
> ...



trollan


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> He was none of those, unless you want to argue he's overrated, but he was good at avoiding the limelight. He was a brilliant songwriter and multi-instrumentalist, dammit!



Muthafucka stabbed himself in tha muthafuckin chest


Also you could apply that same description to Paul McCartney and we all know how awful HE is on his own....

: X


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> voted Fallout Boy
> never heard of ICP
> 
> and whoever voted for Patd should better get out of my way
> ...



I didn't know I was standing in your way, but I still didn't hear an "excuse me"...


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> But if they all weren't money hungry maybe music would be better. Everyone just seems to be putting anything out just to make a quick buck and it makes me sick.



No it wouldn't.  The reason why there's crappy music out there isn't money; it's a lack of talent, so even if we remove the money element, there are still going to be bands producing shit music because they lack the talent.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> never heard of ICP



You're so lucky, be thankful.



lobosabio said:


> No it wouldn't. The reason why there's crappy music out there isn't money; it's a lack of talent, so even if we remove the money element, there are still going to be bands producing shit music because they lack the talent.



That's funny cause I know a lot of bands that had a lot of talent when they had no money and became fucking jackasses when they got a taste of the sweet life. So to try and end the argument that will never end I say to you yes it would, and you say no it wouldn't *reasons*, Yes it would *reasons*, ect, ect.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> trollan



Haha.. you guys got me good XP



John_Galt said:


> Muthafucka stabbed himself in tha muthafuckin chest



Exactly. How badass is that?

No, but he was a very modest musician.. I admire his work and personality a lot.

Anyway.. I'll stop focusing on Elliott Smith, and let this go back to the REAL worst bands. Carry on...


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Haha.. you guys got me good XP



Generally do.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Hm, Hannah Montana, Jonas Bros., no?


----------



## Takun (Feb 16, 2009)

OTHER:  BROKENCYDE and/or Millionaires


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Actually Dashboard Confessional probably killed emo



Actually EMO killed emo.

Can I vote Soulja Boy 5 times?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 17, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Actually EMO killed emo.



BUT BUT BUT BUT

WHAT ABOUT _PINKERTON?!?!?!?!?!_


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually Slipknot do have maybe 2/3 songs I like, so they can't be that bad.

I quite like 'Gently', though I'm not sure which version I prefer. The second one sounded more polished, but the first one had a nice twanglyâ„¢ part at the start.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol Nirvana!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 17, 2009)

WE HAVE A WINRAR

YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Camisado (Feb 18, 2009)

Only faggots don't like Panic at the Disco! D:


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Camisado said:


> Only faggots don't like Panic at the Disco! D:



No one told me today was opposite day


----------



## Dayken (Feb 18, 2009)

Dragonforce.

Making 3/4 of the content of every one of your songs just absurdly fast guitar playing while somebody sings lyrics that describe something out of a Tolkien novel does not make you a good band.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

Dayken said:


> Dragonforce.




Smashing through the boundaries
Storming through the burning fields
Stand before the evil one on towards the morning sun
Falling under skies of pain

Still we're searching endlessly
Crashing over seven seas
Torturing the winter skies riding over plains of ice
Shadows in the fields of the slain!


----------



## Camisado (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one told me today was opposite day


*Brain explodes*


----------



## Jayness (Feb 18, 2009)

Danzig IMO.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2009)

Too bad Rick Astley isn't a band otherwise he would be at the top of the list no questions asked.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 18, 2009)

I will reiterate what someone said earlier...for SHAME on anyone voting for Nirvana.  You can call Cobain a strung-out, deadbeat all you want, the music speaks for itself.  When an entire generation of artists IMITATES your work, you know you've done something RIGHT.

Nickelback and their ilk irritate me to no end.  I used to like 3 Doors Down more, but they've sold out perhaps even more than I thought possible.

Oh, ANYTHING country music is basically awful too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Oh, ANYTHING country music is basically awful too.



Listen to Hank Williams you ignorant person.

You're so ignorant.

You're ignorant.

And you don't even know how ignorant you are, is the worst part.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Listen to Hank Williams you ignorant person.
> 
> You're so ignorant.
> 
> ...



Take a chill pill.  I'm basically ranting on current country music.  Even I acknowledge that the older country is superior.

Though Cash is about the extent of older country I listen to on a semi-regular basis.

Don't call me ignorant or lump me in the pack of misbegotten music fans of "current" music.  I probably listen to more Folk than your average person.  I prefer most folk and folk rock to anything country.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 18, 2009)

I like Panic :1 They've got an artsy sound.
Popular doesn't instantly = bad, you faggots.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Take a chill pill.  I'm basically ranting on current country music.  Even I acknowledge that the older country is superior.
> 
> Though Cash is about the extent of older country I listen to on a semi-regular basis.
> 
> Don't call me ignorant or lump me in the pack of misbegotten music fans of "current" music.  I probably listen to more Folk than your average person.  I prefer most folk and folk rock to anything country.



Well then don't make broad sweeping generalizations and maybe I won't have to hulk out.


And also what do you consider folk. Because to me folk is like Sun City Girls.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Well then don't make broad sweeping generalizations and maybe I won't have to hulk out.
> 
> 
> And also what do you consider folk. Because to me folk is like Sun City Girls.



Well I take a lot of flak for this but I listen to a good share of Bob Dylan.  He was the first "pop" style of folk music.  

Folk music to me is a general lumping of many types.  I speak of generally Americana-rooted singer-songwriter.  Also, a good deal of music that will use more "classical" instruments.  Rusted Root, a world-beat jam band from my hometown of Pittsburgh is a one I consider.  Specifically, they may not have the "sound" of typical folk, but they give me a sort of "vibe" that their music is clearly rooted in musical history.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Well I take a lot of flak for this but I listen to a good share of Bob Dylan.  He was the first "pop" style of folk music.
> 
> Folk music to me is a general lumping of many types.  I speak of generally Americana-rooted singer-songwriter.  Also, a good deal of music that will use more "classical" instruments.  Rusted Root, a world-beat jam band from my hometown of Pittsburgh is a one I consider.  Specifically, they may not have the "sound" of typical folk, but they give me a sort of "vibe" that their music is clearly rooted in musical history.



I think Dylan is immensely overrated but I respect what he does.

Except you know

He does absolutely shit for the working man.


Which is why I listen to Pete Seeger.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 18, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I like Panic :1 They've got an artsy sound.
> Popular doesn't instantly = bad, you faggots.



Its furries. They hate the public.


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I like Panic :1 They've got an artsy sound.
> Popular doesn't instantly = bad, you faggots.




No, bad=bad you scenefag =V.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

I liked Panic until I listened to the lyrics.

But now they're aping The Beatles and they say they want to be the new Radiohead so...

Good luck with that, you fags, way to overaspire.

It's too bad they didn't want to be the new version of a band that _didn't_ suck.

Like if they wanted to be the new XTC, I might consider supporting them.


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 18, 2009)

Dayken said:


> Dragonforce.
> 
> Making 3/4 of the content of every one of your songs just absurdly fast guitar playing while somebody sings lyrics that describe something out of a Tolkien novel does not make you a good band.



A guitar playing retro videogame music sped up to ridiculous speeds and lyrics that sound like they've given a 10 year old a list of words to do with hell, fire, war, honour etc. and told them to write a rock album.

Also, I nominate the following:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8sNoodIDk

It makes me die inside.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Feb 18, 2009)

Dragonforce can at least play somewhat. I mean, the drummer isn't terrible
Dragon_key_ on the other hand....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FspmWdNjQd8

And what's a worst band ever list doing without Hanson?


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2009)

Albatross Synergy said:


> And what's a worst band ever list doing without Hanson?



Hanson is not a band.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

How did Soulja Boy and the JoBros get so many more votes than all the others?


And why isn't Sublime on there?


Soulja Boy isn't a band, just FYI, for the record.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> How did Soulja Boy and the JoBros get so many more votes than all the others?
> 
> 
> And why isn't Sublime on there?
> ...



I can guess how and I can guarantee I'm right. lol

Sublime's an okay band if you ask me, but I listen to too much music to begin with. XD


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Soulja Boy isn't a band, just FYI, for the record.



TRUE.

\fff


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Sublime's an okay band if you ask me, but I listen to too much music to begin with. XD



Sublime would be alright if people would also acknowledge how much Fishbone influenced them.

I think it's just because people are racists and don't want to acknowledge the fact that black people can make just as good rock music as white people.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 18, 2009)

Gestinatio said:


> A guitar playing retro videogame music sped up to ridiculous speeds and lyrics that sound like they've given a 10 year old a list of words to do with hell, fire, war, honour etc. and told them to write a rock album.
> 
> Also, I nominate the following:
> 
> ...



You SOB!  Why did you make me click that and listen to that HORRIBLE HORRIBLE cover?!?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> You SOB!  Why did you make me click that and listen to that HORRIBLE HORRIBLE cover?!?



You listened to the whole thing?

Who forced you?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can guess how and I can guarantee I'm right. lol


 *eyes*

Maybe it was because they DESERVED IT.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

Nylak said:


> *eyes*
> 
> Maybe it was because they DESERVED IT.



I can sense the crankyness emanating from this post.

It is........._palpable. _


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Sublime would be alright if *people* would also acknowledge how much Fishbone influenced them.
> 
> I think it's just because people are racists and don't want to acknowledge the fact that black people can make just as good rock music as white people.



What do you mean by people? I have to acknowledge that fact every time they are mentioned or something? Also music isn't about race at all, who cares what others think about whites rapping and blacks rocken. Music is for everyone and is made by everyone.



Nylak said:


> *eyes*
> 
> Maybe it was because they DESERVED IT.



Why yes they do DESERVE IT, but that number was reached by cheating. I'm not gonna point any fingers though cause I hate them as much as anyone else here.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> What do you mean by people? I have to acknowledge that fact every time they are mentioned or something? Also music isn't about race at all, who cares what others think about whites rapping and blacks rocken. Music is for everyone and is made by everyone.



I mean people who listen to Sublime and not Fishbone.

I know it's not about race but since they were a black band not playing "black music" they didn't get as much exposure as other bands like them did (ex. RHCP)

I totally agree with that sentiment, I think all types of music should be made by everyone everywhere.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I mean people who listen to Sublime and not Fishbone.
> 
> I know it's not about race but since they were a black band not playing "black music" they didn't get as much exposure as other bands like them did (ex. RHCP)
> 
> I totally agree with that sentiment, I think all types of music should be made by everyone everywhere.



Well I listen to fishbone to so I can like sublime. lol


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 18, 2009)

Soulja and Jonas got this in the bag.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Soulja and Jonas got this in the bag.



I know what's happening here,  but it's okay cause they suck enough to be thrashed that bad.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I know what's happening here,  but it's okay cause they suck enough to be thrashed that bad.


 


Grimfang said:


> Soulja and Jonas got this in the bag.


 
^ He did it.  That was practically a confession!


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

Nylak said:


> ^ He did it.  That was practically a confession!



Glad to know which did it, I was really curious. How are you enjoying your power guys? lol


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Glad to know which did it, I was really curious. How are you enjoying your power guys? lol


 
I was joking, it was me. >_>

I'll stop abusing my powahz after I get some sleep and stop being an ass. xD

*mild cough.  goes to fix stats.*


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I was joking, it was me. >_>
> 
> I'll stop abusing my powahz after I get some sleep and stop being an ass. xD
> 
> *mild cough.  goes to fix stats.*



lol What a twist. You're not being an ass from my point of view, but maybe that's cause I can be a huge ass sometimes. XD

They're still the winners of being losers even without the extra boost. lol


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 19, 2009)

Hah!

Nylak's power > Grimfang's powers

I wouldn't do such a thing.. nor do I have the ability to do so.

however... if Elliott Smith was up there..... >:C


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I wouldn't do such a thing..


 
You know you would, don't lie.  ]:


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he would...I know I would.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 19, 2009)

But I'm all good and stuff.. oh god! We're derailing the thread! D:

Haha.. but yeah. I actually have this fear of pushing buttons.. when sober.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> But I'm all good and stuff.. oh god! We're derailing the thread! D:
> 
> Haha.. but yeah. I actually have this fear of pushing buttons.. when sober.



You should get drunk then.

OT: Alien Ant Farm is pretty bad so I'd put them up there if there was enough room.(which there isn't)


----------



## Nylak (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to think Alien Ant Farm was okay, but that was like 5+ years ago at least, and I totally can't recall any of their songs.  Actually, I think I only liked one or two of them.  I wonder what they were.  >_>


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I used to think Alien Ant Farm was okay, but that was like 5+ years ago at least, and I totally can't recall any of their songs.  Actually, I think I only liked one or two of them.  I wonder what they were.  >_>



I bet smooth criminal was one of them. IMO it was the only decent song they did.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Popular doesn't instantly = bad, you faggots.



Yes, it does.

Once the music is popular, the people making it don't care about making it right any more. The music becomes shoddy and shitty and it shows.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Once the music is popular, the people making it don't care about making it right any more. The music becomes shoddy and shitty and it shows.



Well put, couldn't have explained that any better myself.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I bet smooth criminal was one of them. IMO it was the only decent song they did.



Movies was alright.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Movies was alright.



Got overplayed in my neighborhood, I hate hearing a song 3 to 4 times a day for a few months. I lost taste for it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well put, couldn't have explained that any better myself.



Well, it's just that. Artists struggle and struggle to get to the top, and when they hit their first break, they go "LOL, I CAN RETIRE NOW" and then they do shitty remixes of old songs that better and more talented people made.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Well, it's just that. Artists struggle and struggle to get to the top, and when they hit their first break, they go "LOL, I CAN RETIRE NOW" and then they do shitty remixes of old songs that better and more talented people made.



I can point out quite a few of those fucks that did that. Unless you're gonna do it just as good or better leave the classics the way they are.


----------



## Kume (Feb 19, 2009)

All of these bands suck.
And Dragonforce pissed me the fuck off when I saw them at Mayhemfest. THEY SUCK!


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 19, 2009)

voted jonas brothers... there's a couple of bands in the list that I actually like...

Nirvana is the best of grunge music, not so bad from time to time...

Coldplay had a couple of great relaxe songs(Yellow, Scientist...)

Fall Out Boy have BEEN a good band in the past, I really loved their songs about love and usual emotions, accoustic songs from them are the bomb, but now that they make pop music, lyrics speaking about their popularity and stuff about the mainstream media it's real shit...

Panic! At The Disco been great too, but they made a mistake by going instrumental, their electro music is what made them famous cuz it was good... same as FOB, was better before, damn tired of 9 in the afternoon now...

Limb Bizkit... well... I was listening back in high school and gotta admit I loved their mix of punk and rap ^^'


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 19, 2009)

To OP: Yup, they are all bad. Coldplay is barely exempt from this list because they had some good songs. Aden, you're a genius for making this thread.


----------



## Aryeonos (Feb 19, 2009)

The only band I can see why would be put in there, but I can actually say is a good band is nirvana. But other than that the rest are jokes, except maybe nickel back and limp biscuits, their slightly tolerable, but only slightly... then again I only listen to pandora these days. The johness joe-nazi joe...I can't sit through a commercial for them. This just lends to my hatred for the disney channel and it's affiliates. Disney died in 1990, it was dyeing sense the 70's but that's when the head stone was put down...


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 19, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> You SOB!  Why did you make me click that and listen to that HORRIBLE HORRIBLE cover?!?



Woah, even I didn't listen to the whole thing.

D:


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No, bad=bad you scenefag =V.



ur mom = bad
ohh snap

Why do I equal V?



AlexInsane said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Once the music is popular, the people making it don't care about making it right any more. The music becomes shoddy and shitty and it shows.



Not always; Though that is somewhat true for Panic, since A Fever You Can't Sweat Out was the album that made them popular and I thought it was great, but I thought Pretty. Odd. was pretty awful.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Not always



YES ALWAYS, GODDAMMIT

It is a consistent pattern these days. Their early work is real; they still want to express themselves through music. And then, something happens. It could be that they just give in and start producing sound rather than music, sound that people want to hear. They sell themselves out and they sell themselves short. You can either have dignity or you can have money, but you can't have both in the world of music. 

Popular music comes from artists who can't be bothered to give a shit about the music they make any more. They just want to sell a couple million CD's and fill their mansions with shit they don't need or use. That's all it is.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> YES ALWAYS, GODDAMMIT
> 
> It is a consistent pattern these days. Their early work is real; they still want to express themselves through music. And then, something happens. It could be that they just give in and start producing sound rather than music, sound that people want to hear. They sell themselves out and they sell themselves short. You can either have dignity or you can have money, but you can't have both in the world of music.
> 
> Popular music comes from artists who can't be bothered to give a shit about the music they make any more. They just want to sell a couple million CD's and fill their mansions with shit they don't need or use. That's all it is.




Slipknot is a good, popular band.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Slipknot is a good, popular band.



Please tell me this post is a joke.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Please tell me this post is a joke.



If you want it to be a joke, it's a joke.



Until then, PEOPLE = SHIT!

PEOPLE = SHIT!

PEOPLE EQUAL SHHIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> Holy fuck how did I forget ICP. I'm sorry. >..<


How the Fuck did I know they would be brought on here. I guess arrogance is a must for some people in general... BTW eminem is far worse

Pleaz ppl I dont want to start bashing faces in and start being a dick again.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> How the Fuck did I know they would be brought on here. I guess arrogance is a must for some people in general... BTW eminem is far worse
> 
> Pleaz ppl I dont want to start bashing faces in and start being a dick again.



Wait, wait.  Did you just threaten to start being a raging asshole if people didn't stop voicing their opinion on ICP? Did you just basically say "STOP SAYING YOU HATE ICP OR I'LL GET ANGRY |:< " to everyone? Are you saying that you have no tolerance for different opinions about ICP and you are consequently a raging fanboy?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 21, 2009)

It comes to something when even an untutored fool like me would rather listen to a white trash wigger rapping than a bunch of faggots in greasepaint being all hardcore.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Wait, wait. Did you just threaten to start being a raging asshole if people didn't stop voicing their opinion on ICP? Did you just basically say "STOP SAYING YOU HATE ICP OR I'LL GET ANGRY |:< " to everyone? Are you saying that you have no tolerance for different opinions about ICP and you are consequently a raging fanboy?


 

No wrong context.

I Respect someones opinion for disliking ICP, ABK, Dark Lotus, and many many others, but when they drag the topic on for several pages through dirt and piles of steaming shit it kinda just makes me want to hit someone upside the Head with a 7.62 x 51mm Hollowpoint


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> No wrong context.
> 
> I Respect someones opinion for disliking ICP, ABK, Dark Lotus, and many many others, but when they drag the topic on for several pages through dirt and piles of steaming shit it kinda just makes me want to hit someone



The fact is, a lot of people dislike ICP to various degrees here, and in accordance with the topic are reinforcing their opinion that it is *"the worst band"* as opposed to some other horrid band like Fall Out Boy.

I heard something interesting - supposedly one of the members of FOB is a furry.

Also, way to go on the SERIOUS INTERNET TOUGH GUY maneuver there, Milenko.  The people who are critical of your attitude and behavior here certainly aren't complaining.  You're doing their work for them, practically.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The fact is, a lot of people dislike ICP to various degrees here, and in accordance with the topic are reinforcing their opinion that it is *"the worst band"* as opposed to some other horrid band like Fall Out Boy.
> 
> I heard something interesting - supposedly one of the members of FOB is a furry.
> 
> Also, way to go on the SERIOUS INTERNET TOUGH GUY maneuver there.


I roll with the idea if you wouldn't say something to someones face dont say it ever. My Mommy tought me that. lol

I've known For years that ICP was disliked. They Were disliked before they Even became ICP, when they used to be JJ boys in the very late 80s

yadayada

-----------------------------------------------------------------

who do I think is the worst?
EMINEM. Jesus that douche can't stop rapping about his Mom and Wife. Someone shove a dick down his throat and Shut him up


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I heard something interesting - supposedly one of the members of FOB is a furry.



Where the fuck did you hear that?


And also, Alex AWWWWW FUCKEN GUY


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I roll with the idea if you wouldn't say something to someones face dont say it ever. My Mommy tought me that. lol



I could tell you to your face that I thought ICP was shitty, and I wouldn't really have any reservations about doing so.  Just expressing my opinion.  But when you say to someone's face that you're gonna swap some lead upside their head because they said "ICP sucks", you've just committed a criminal offense and made yourself look like a real douchebag.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd like to put in another vote for SOAD being THE WORST BAND


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> I'd like to put in another vote for SOAD being THE WORST BAND



ONE VOTE PER PERSON

AND NOBODY IS VOTING FOR THE DECEMBERISTS WHY IS THAT


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> ONE VOTE PER PERSON
> 
> AND NOBODY IS VOTING FOR THE DECEMBERISTS WHY IS THAT



No one knows who they are probably


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Where the fuck did you hear that?



Honestly can't remember for sure where I FIRST heard it, but supposedly Pete Wentz is a furfag.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I could tell you to your face that I thought ICP was shitty, and I wouldn't really have any reservations about doing so. Just expressing my opinion. But when you say to someone's face that you're gonna swap some lead upside their head because they said "ICP sucks", you've just committed a criminal offense and made yourself look like a real douchebag.


 
Dude Its a figure of speech. gosh....

BTW I am not at the point of doing anything at this moment because so far its a legititamate argument


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> No one knows who they are probably



Are you kidding they are indiefag superstars haven't you heard of The Crane Wife



Tycho said:


> Honestly can't remember for sure where I FIRST heard it, but supposedly Pete Wentz is a furfag.



UUUGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I can believe it.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Are you kidding they are indiefag superstars haven't you heard of The Crane Wife



Nope

I don't listen to indie unless it's recommended to me because most of it is shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Nope
> 
> I don't listen to indie unless it's recommended to me because most of it is shit.



Then I guess you are lucky (?)


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 21, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Nope
> 
> I don't listen to indie unless it's recommended to me because most of it is shit.



Indie = shit.
Popular music = shit.

HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT HAPPEN


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Indie = shit.
> Popular music = shit.
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT HAPPEN



Because indie music is popular.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

Culture (including music)= shit
Military = sole surving peice of Sociology in the end


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Culture (including music)= shit
> Military = sole surving peice of Sociology in the end



I don't understand this post mods help


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I don't understand this post mods help


 
Sociology is the Study of Interaction of (human) Beings. That Includes Culture (Music, Art, Pasttimes, etc), Medical, Just everything that applies to one person doing anything with another. And the Military aspect will be here longest. As long as one dude sees something differently. Music goes out the window.

IDK I probably just made an Ass out of myself


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

So you are saying opinions are opinions?


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> So you are saying opinions are opinions?


 
Honestly I don't know. I had Military on the Brain


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I don't understand this post mods help



Nylak's not here.. all I can offer is this: OP. D:

If we look back at the topic, everything will be alright.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Nylak's not here.. all I can offer is this: OP. D:
> 
> If we look back at the topic, everything will be alright.



Are you saying we should get back on topic?


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 21, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Are you saying we should get back on topic?



Just a suggestion.. but maybe this thread is just all out of juice.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 21, 2009)

Meh, they all fucking suck. Along with a bunch of others.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

but no Really Eminem is the worst....
gag.....


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> but no Really Eminem is the worst....
> gag.....



Eminem sucks balls listen to Necro/Ill Bill/Goretex/Cage


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 22, 2009)

damn guys stop saying everything is shit, according to you seems like "I don't like = shit"...


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> damn guys stop saying everything is shit, according to you seems like "I don't like = shit"...



Everything on that list sucks, and so much more.  But I bet you listen to shit which is the only reason you bring this up...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 22, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> damn guys stop saying everything is shit, according to you seems like "I don't like = shit"...



That's pretty much how opinions work.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 22, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> damn guys stop saying everything is shit, according to you seems like "I don't like = shit"...



Everything is shit, welcome to reality my friend.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Feb 23, 2009)

That's pretty awful list there, but I have to say _''Soulja Boy''. Although all except _Nickelback 		 		 	(yeah yeah, don't lynch me) are disaster.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 24, 2009)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> That's pretty awful list there, but I have to say _''Soulja Boy''. Although all except _Nickelback 		 		 	(yeah yeah, don't lynch me) are disaster.



Right...where'd I put that rope?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Right...where'd I put that rope?



All Nickelback songs sound the same. 

Calm down.

I think that's punishment enough.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> All Nickelback songs sound the same.
> 
> Calm down.
> 
> I think that's punishment enough.



IT'S NOT ENOUGH PUNISHMENT

I WANT TO SEE BLOOD AND BRAIN MATTER SPLATTERED ALL OVER THE SIDEWALK


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> IT'S NOT ENOUGH PUNISHMENT
> 
> I WANT TO SEE BLOOD AND BRAIN MATTER SPLATTERED ALL OVER THE SIDEWALK



We already know you don't listen to good music.

And you don't make good posts.

So......


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> We already know you don't listen to good music.
> 
> And you don't make good posts.
> 
> So......



My music may be shit, but at least it isn't NICKLEBACK.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> My music may be shit, but at least it isn't NICKLEBACK.



All post-grunge bands sound the same.

And really

Fall Out Boy is worse than Nickelback because I would not want to spend any amount of time with their fanbase.

So all things considered (Offensiveness, lyrics, image...), Nickelback is the least of the worst.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't listen to Fall Out Boy either.

I don't listen to Green Day or All-American Rejects or My Chemical Romance or any of that shit. I'm well out of it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't listen to Fall Out Boy either.
> 
> I don't listen to Green Day or All-American Rejects or My Chemical Romance or any of that shit. I'm well out of it.



Yes, but all of those bands have an overall image that adds to their offensiveness. 

And also you still probably listen to shit.


ITT PM Me your favorite bands and I ridicule them!


----------



## T.Y. (Feb 25, 2009)

Soulja Boy is a retard.... his only fans are Kids and Teenagers who are failing through life... I voted for him.

Im not a rly big fan of nickleback,  i think they are overrated. but they are alright with what they do. they could be better

The Naked Brothers Band is terrible, its not even a band. most of the Lyrics are the same. and they say the same thing over, and over, and over, again

The Jonas brothers. I never heard there music, but most of their fans are kids and teenage girls and guys who need to need to drop their balls... so i reckon they suck.

I reckon that Limp Biskit did The Undertaker's Theme song? Rollin Rollin into Bankruptcy..

 Eminem..............  Eminem FUCKING MADE A SONG DISRESPECTFUL TO AC/DC..... I hate him. hes shit and annoying.

The others i do not know. But rly i think people need to go back to good bands Like AC/DC, Metallica, Motley Crue, Led Zepplin, Hell even good old oldies would be good, Like Chuck Barry, The stones, and Little Richard...

But now its all Downloading this, and that... Now i know everyone here downloads music, but, is it rly worth anything? why not buy a album, Or a Collecter's Edition! maybe even a longbox! DVD's might not hurt! Also you can make your own collection!

But Kids these days...


----------



## dookiedragon (Feb 26, 2009)

How 'bout ALL OF THE ABOVE?
Also, My Chemical Romance, Set Your Goals, Millionaires, Jeffre Star, any and all scene whore/emo bands...

My god. I can go on forever.


----------



## IWP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think Brokencyde wins this easily. Think of what would happen if Lil Jon or Soulja Boy and a generic screamo band had a child. Ew.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 2, 2009)

Like all of the bands listed except the Joanas Brothers and the one...well...i'm not sure who they are...o.o (And Solja Boy doesn't even count XD, I do like a screamo version of his song by " I set my friends on Fire ( calvary Kids)  but yeah not solja boy fan)


----------



## protocollie (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=worst+band+in+the+world&btnG=Search

problem solved


----------



## lilmissnobody (Mar 2, 2009)

ICP, hands down. Most other bands I can sort of see the appeal of, but there's a reason these douches only has a retarded white trash cult that actually enjoys their quote-unquote music.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

Wesley Willis is pretty bad, linky- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOUzDGwX4kA


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey man....Wesley Willis is a legend.

He was also schizophrenic. 


BIRDMAN KICKED MY ASS!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Hey man....Wesley Willis is a legend.
> 
> He was also schizophrenic.
> 
> ...



I know, but his music can't be taken seriously. He just uses the demo music on a keyboard. lol I love the "rock over London, rock on Chicago, Heinz, it's Americas favorite ketchup." The weaties one is fucking priceless too. lol Randomness.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure that he was making the music to chase away his inner demons...

I think it's a situation kind of like The Shaggs, where they can't really play all that well, but they have so much of their heart in it that you can't really hate it.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure that he was making the music to chase away his inner demons...
> 
> I think it's a situation kind of like The Shaggs, where they can't really play all that well, but they have so much of their heart in it that you can't really hate it.



I don't hate it, it's just good for a nice laugh cause of how random he is.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty much every single one you listed, along with Slipknot, ICP, and basically any of those god awful Japanese Pop songs. Not sure if it's classified as pop, but Carmell Dansen or whatever the hell it's called.
I hate it, so very much.


----------



## Sleeps Teh Bone (Mar 2, 2009)

All I have to say is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZSnJIJDTNU


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Mar 3, 2009)

Jonas Brothers, boy band bubblegum crap.


----------



## Camisado (Mar 3, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I like Panic :1 They've got an artsy sound.
> Popular doesn't instantly = bad, you faggots.


THIS.

I've come to the decision that me and you should probably have buttsex now. :3


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 4, 2009)

Ryuskrew said:


> Not sure if it's classified as pop, but Carmell Dansen or whatever the hell it's called.



I believe that would fall under the category of "Eurodance".


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 7, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> ICP, hands down. Most other bands I can sort of see the appeal of, but there's a reason these douches only has a retarded white trash cult that actually enjoys their quote-unquote music.


 
well no shit you want a cookie? they formed out of the shittiest neighborhood in detroit. They don't give a flying fuck about fans or pop charts. Its a underground thing you can diss if you want, just long as you know it involves another fandom with at least 4 times as many furries.

+/- 1,000,000 (yes million) juggalos
+/- 250,000 Furries

Juggalos are the "designated internet punching bag" not furries.


----------



## virus (Mar 7, 2009)

All that music gets tiring after awhile.

I have to say though. Early Nickelback isn't too bad, they sold out hard obvious.

Todays metal and all its forms is shit to my ears. To much shit going on. They are all like spinal tap if they went metal. Everyone of them.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 7, 2009)

You douches look at everything wrong. ALL MUSIC IS SHIT, in general veiw of the public, some more then onthers. IE Nickel back, Slipknot, Mettallica, similars, are generally good with no trolls, yet ICP ABK KMK all juggalo stuff is heavily trolled. Just look above, How many groups of them do you like got voted worst band? Personally IDC about anything else you guys have to say about any group including ICP, just don't troll


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 7, 2009)

SlipKnot is not generally good, it's not even that good at all, and it's barely even popular nowadays, the fanbase has shrunk a lot before the new album. I don't think the KMK is in the same boat as Juggalo stuff (which I've known as ICP and Twiztid), but whateva >_>


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 7, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> SlipKnot is not generally good, it's not even that good at all, and it's barely even popular nowadays, the fanbase has shrunk a lot before the new album. I don't think the KMK is in the same boat as Juggalo stuff (which I've known as ICP and Twiztid), but whateva >_>


sure it is...

Insane Clown Posse
Anybody Killa
Twiztid
Blaze
Boondox
Kottonmouth Kings (KMK)
Esham
many many many others

its all the same, they all have done music together, been here and there with each other. Heres the define reason they are in the same boat, IE the juggalo boat (Cruise Ship).

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080924110005AA1xycd
http://www.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=4689267198
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kottonmouth+kings+juggalos

just some ways to know they are associated with the *JUGGALO FANDOM*


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

Needs ICP and Slipknot on the list.
both are just a bunch of screaming and shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 7, 2009)

Uh...KMK....HOW CAN YOU HAVE SO MANY ALBUMS ABOUT WEED MY GOD MAN

Other than that, nothing too offensive about them.

I don't know how you could peg Slipknot as the WORST band...Sure they can be a little whiny, but the WORST?? Even taking into consideration Linkin Park??


----------



## Teco (Mar 7, 2009)

Anything Disney


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 8, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080924110005AA1xycd



Thank the lord for Yahoo answers.

So many mysteries solved.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I stand corrected  I didn't honestly know they were, because ICP is more horror rap/horrorcore or whatever, and KMK is just like generic rap-rock about weed.


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> You douches look at everything wrong. ALL MUSIC IS SHIT, in general veiw of the public, some more then onthers. IE Nickel back, Slipknot, Mettallica, similars, are generally good with no trolls, yet ICP ABK KMK all juggalo stuff is heavily trolled. Just look above, How many groups of them do you like got voted worst band? Personally IDC about anything else you guys have to say about any group including ICP, just don't troll



I mostly make fun of you "Juggalos" because you're falling for one of the most transparent marketing schemes in history while happily begging for more.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 8, 2009)

I voted the Jonas Brothers, but I'm sure you could've put up worse bands dude.

...

And why is NickelBack and ColdPlay up there?


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Mar 8, 2009)

I voted for all of them.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 9, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I voted the Jonas Brothers, but I'm sure you could've put up worse bands dude.
> 
> ...
> 
> And why is NickelBack and ColdPlay up there?



Not Br00tal enough


----------



## lilmissnobody (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't even heard most of these bands, so they can't be nearly as unavoidable as people let on. I'm starting to get the feeling that some people are closet fans trying to cover their tracks.

Also, while I'm not much of a metalhead anymore, one other band I'd nominate is Mortician. Basically take the most indecipherable vocalist ever, a guitarist who knows exactly one riff, and a drum machine, add some random horror movie clips as a gimmick, and presto: instant suck.


----------



## Shino (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't stand anything that falls into the category of (c)rap or country.


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Not Br00tal enough



Ah yes, because everyone knows that the defining factor of music that I enjoy is how BRVTAL it is. :V



lilmissnobody said:


> Also, while I'm not much of a metalhead anymore, one other band I'd nominate is Mortician. Basically take the most indecipherable vocalist ever, a guitarist who knows exactly one riff, and a drum machine, add some random horror movie clips as a gimmick, and presto: instant suck.



Checked them out on YouTubs, and man. That's pretty bad.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 9, 2009)

Shino said:


> I can't stand anything that falls into the category of (c)rap or country.



So you are a furry right.


So you like 


Faggy FLstudio type Techno

or 

Whiny Mainstream metal

:V


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

lol. ICP is not up there. Nor is Slipknot.

Whatever, I hope this is considered an objective poll because there's no such thing as the shittiest band. You either like em or don't. There's no FACT saying that these bands suck.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Mar 9, 2009)

Koze said:


> lol. ICP is not up there. Nor is Slipknot.
> 
> Whatever, I hope this is considered an objective poll because there's no such thing as the shittiest band. You either like em or don't. There's no FACT saying that these bands suck.



There's no ICP because the Juggalo hive-mind would track down the OP with their facepaint, Faygo, and plastic axes and then shit would get real. Dark Carnival4life MMFWCL homies reprseent!


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

lilmissnobody said:


> There's no ICP because the Juggalo hive-mind would track down the OP with their facepaint, Faygo, and plastic axes and then shit would get real. Dark Carnival4life MMFWCL homies reprseent!


Buncha trailer park trash in clown makeup don't scare me.

I have a high school education. Something they don't got.


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2009)

Koze said:


> lol. ICP is not up there. Nor is Slipknot.



Ey, I made the poll pretty quickly. Those would definitely be near the top.



> Whatever, I hope this is considered an objective poll because there's no such thing as the shittiest band. You either like em or don't. There's no FACT saying that these bands suck.



No, that the Jonas Brothers suck is pretty much a fact.


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, balls. I got over dictating what sucks anyway. I just say it to be a douche.

The only reason I say ICP and stuff sucks anymore is to rile up their fanbase, which are usually socially inept freaks who're so lonely they cling onto stuff like this so militantly.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 9, 2009)

Jonas Brothers must burn! They must burn in hell! Burn! Burn! Let them burn!!!


----------



## Revrant (Mar 9, 2009)

By far Hollywood Undead, so I chose other. =D


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont care if ICP is up there as a Transparent marketing scheme. They are an Underground movemnet, and anothrer fandom four times as large as furries. I am a member of both and have been trolled by both groups. ICP never decided to go famous. They Just did. Look up JJ boys or Inner City Posse then you'll understand.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

real talk: i envy how big ICP has gotten underground.


but then again i'm one of the few people on here who actually enjoy ICP/Psychopathic so.....


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I dont care if ICP is up there as a Transparent marketing scheme. They are an Underground movemnet, and *anothrer fandom four times as large as furries*.



"Underground movement"? Spare me. There's no "movement", they're not obscure and underground, and the execs of the company that makes Faygo absolutely love you sheep.

Also, source for bolded, please.

Edit: Hahahaha oh wow. I just read that the album that is the source for your username here was recalled a few hours after its release by Disney because they didn't agree with some content. Your heroes sold out to _Disney_? Bahahahahaa. Underground indeed.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 12, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I dont care if ICP is up there as a Transparent marketing scheme. *They are an Underground movement,* and anothrer fandom four times as large as furries. I am a member of both and have been trolled by both groups. ICP never decided to go famous. They Just did. Look up JJ boys or Inner City Posse then you'll understand.



That made me lmao.

Anyways, All they are doing is brain washing people into buying there music, merchandise, etc and making there listeners think they're in some sort of family. Anyone who calls themselves a juggolo (or however it's spelled) is just a gullible person (most likely a teen) that is following a trend. They're nowhere near anything underground and everyone who's famous made the decision to become such. They had the option and took it.


----------



## jazzcat (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say that the Jonas Brothers are the defanition of bad music. the problem is that they are victims of thier own success. They are the kind of band that gets used by the record company. they are exploited for whatever the generation finds intruiging about them until there is nothing left to exploit. Aside from the music being downright uncreative and overall vomitinducing to listen to they are also a clear example of the direction that music is taking in mainstream America. everything about them and every other teen sensation group (i.e. Miley Cirus, Naked Brothers Band, etc) are becoming the downfall to young peoples taste in music.


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

Coldplay is probably the most intelligent band up there. They're pretty good I think, but that's all opinion. Their new album was about the French Revolution. 

But as a hater, I would have to say The Jonas Brothers. They're not even a band; they're an abomination of music somehow played over and over again on the radio, only loved by a 7-year old fanbase because they're "cute", and they sell their faces on commercials and in 3-D movies and posters and crap.

I'm done.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 14, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I dont care if ICP is up there as a Transparent marketing scheme. They are an Underground movemnet, and anothrer fandom four times as large as furries. I am a member of both and have been trolled by both groups. ICP never decided to go famous. They Just did. Look up JJ boys or Inner City Posse then you'll understand.



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHA

Juggalos


Plz GTFO


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh man Coldplay was up there?


*Votes again*


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> "Underground movement"? Spare me. There's no "movement", they're not obscure and underground, and the execs of the company that makes Faygo absolutely love you sheep.
> 
> Also, source for bolded, please.
> 
> Edit: Hahahaha oh wow. I just read that the album that is the source for your username here was recalled a few hours after its release by Disney because they didn't agree with some content. Your heroes sold out to _Disney_? Bahahahahaa. Underground indeed.




Theres no way to know how many Juggalos or Furries there are. The average estimate for Furries are 250,000. From what I know. And for juggalos, some douche said  2,000,000, (yes mil) but even I am sceptical about that. Thats the highest I heard. I here on average about a million, but the lowest was 500,000, some douche on second life said. As for sources, I hope you know I spent 20 minutes trying to find one. None.

But Juggalos are expanded way way way beyond ICP. ICP started them in 1991. But as I know now, there are MANY MANY groups associated with juggalos. These include Kottonmouth Kings, Twiztid, Blaze ya dead homie,and Boondox. Many. Yes. These are just a few. Ask the user here KURUMA17, he knows way more then me.

Upon my discovery of the Furry Fandom I openly discussed it with my online juggalo freinds (bad idea(It Back Fired.)) However, on here I have met 4 juggalo Furries and found a group with 30 on furry4life.ning.com. Whats my point? I have never found a single Juggalo that was also a furry while on youtube or www.juggalos.us, just Furries whom happen to be like me.

I have never met another Furry IRL. However I knew 2 Juggalos in Washington state that got me into the stuff, and I met 6 down here when I moved to cali.At school. No Furries. So its not regional.


----------



## haynari (Mar 18, 2009)

NOOOOOOO! i can't beleive that soulja boy is even considered a fucking artist! what he does isn't art. not cause it is rap. rap is fine if it good. but soulja boy in my opinion is the MOST talentless fuck to ever walk this planet!


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 18, 2009)

Jonas Brothers and that whore Hannah Montana with her goddamn name plastered on tons of merchandise.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 18, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Jonas Brothers and that whore Hannah Montana with her goddamn name plastered on tons of merchandise.



..I second that before eminem,  then soulja boy, and all other black rappers


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh shit where the fuck are the Pistolas! They suck the hugest ass! If you don't believe me look them up!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 19, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Jonas Brothers and that whore Hannah Montana with her goddamn name plastered on tons of merchandise.



Oh no a manufactured talent how awful and unknown until now.


Also I listened to a Pistolas song it's not that bad, dude what's up? Did the singer guy steal your basketball or something?


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Also I listened to a Pistolas song it's not that bad, dude what's up? Did the singer guy steal your basketball or something?


I don't know probably not my taste, I just really don't like them.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 19, 2009)

ICP.

*defends his face from the imminent hordes of angry retarded clowns*

Never understood it.  So I hate it, lol.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh god Fear Factory!!! Their cover of Enter Sandman is vomit inducing!


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 19, 2009)

A shitty song is going to sound shitty no matter who covers it.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 19, 2009)

too many groups not up here:

Eminem
Jonas Bors
Hannah Montana
ICP
Dark Lotus
Slipknot

many many mnamy many more....


----------



## Conflicted_ToolBird (Mar 19, 2009)

The JoBros are poor excuses for people.  They suck HARD and they don't even WRITE their own damn music! 
     Soulja Boy is just a whiney bitch (If only he could see what he has done to children with his poor excuse for entertainment.  His music is a total mindf***.)
     Most of the other bands listed just lack originality.  

     The public needs to learn that there are other kinds of music out there!  We aren't limited to listening to crap like THAT!  That's the only reason it still exists!


----------



## vivatheshadows (Mar 19, 2009)

"JUDAS!!!!!!"


if you get that then i applaud you, as for the rest...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 19, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> ICP
> Dark Lotus



What? Aren't you TheGreatMilenko?


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What? Aren't you TheGreatMilenko?


yeah I kinda noticed that too.

On topic:
Nightwish
Edguy
Any other cheesey epic metal bands you can think of?


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What? Aren't you TheGreatMilenko?


Yes I am literally a CD made in the mid 90s thx for askin


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was 11 I had to ride in the car with my idiot uncle while he was listening to ICP. The car ride was 8 hours long. Driving from one f'ing side of Arizona to the other f'ing side!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 20, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Yes I am literally a CD made in the mid 90s thx for askin



No but you like ICP


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> Yes I am literally a CD made in the mid 90s thx for askin



The CD title refers to a wrestler. Thought you would know, but I shouldn't be surprised that your sphere of knowledge doesn't extend beyond your music's face values.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Mar 21, 2009)

Basically any recent mainstream rapper/group.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 21, 2009)

Now, there are some pretty retarded band names out there, but any band that requires you to enunciate the first word in the name with an abrupt, forceful utterance, AND plays shitty music, needs to just stop existing. 

I voted Panic! At the Disco. I still die a little inside whenever I type that.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> The CD title refers to a wrestler. Thought you would know, but I shouldn't be surprised that your sphere of knowledge doesn't extend beyond your music's face values.


 
HowTF do you want me to take that? Offensifley? Because I could care less. Besides by the time you read this my User name will be changed to the one to my juggalo alter ego one I use everywhere else, so your purpose is defeated

and that maybe, but thats not what the name revolves around. It revolves around a fictional mythology, of six jokers cards, called the dark carnival;
1.) The Carnival of Carnage
2.) The Ringmaster
3.) The Riddle Box
4.) The Great Milenko (Look familiar?)
5.) The Amazing Jeckle Bros
6.) The Wraith

The Great Milenko
From deep within the Netherworld of shadow walkers comes yet another exhibit of the Dark Carnival. He is the master of the art of using magic without magic... He is a Necromancer... the craft of using magic through the dead. Dead meaning both physically and mentally.

^
thats the description of the role the Great Milenko plays. Here are the rest, read the far right side:

http://www.geocities.com/danwhitaker/cards.html


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The album title itself is a reference to wrestling great Boris Malenko, who once used the ring name Laurence â€œGreatâ€ Malenko.



Well then.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Aden remember when I told you that Korn stole from Mr. Bungle and you didn't believe me even though it was on Trevor Dunn's site?

This is kind of like that.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hey Aden remember when I told you that Korn stole from Mr. Bungle and you didn't believe me even though it was on Trevor Dunn's site?
> 
> This is kind of like that.



I don't remember that. o..o  I'm surprised Korn have even _heard_ of Mr. Bungle, honestly.


----------



## T.Y. (Mar 21, 2009)

Many people might disagree with me

But Dragonforce should be on this list

No offence but Dragonforce is a terrible piece of shit band deep down... The recording is good because they have computers and stuff to make it sound cool.. Their only good song, is Through the fire and flames and noone knew them till they where on Gutair hero 3 (which sucks)

Youtube This: Dragonforce Live...

fans of Dragonforce never saw them live, they are shit live, sounds like pots and pans in the kitchen....


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah the first dragonforce song I heard I thought that sounded good it was "The Valley of the Damned" but I heard another it sounded the same, listened to another:same. They don't seem to have any imagination.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> I don't remember that. o..o  I'm surprised Korn have even _heard_ of Mr. Bungle, honestly.



Well they apparently have because Head got Trevor Dunn to play bass on his solo album.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Well then.




Oh, well then I guess you know more about it then I do.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I don't remember that. o..o  I'm surprised Korn have even _heard_ of Mr. Bungle, honestly.



Not to mention Korn ripped/stole a riff from Morbid Angel, particularly on Korn's song "Ball Tongue".

I find it hilarious that butthurt juggalos are posting here when their beloved ICP is being bashed...I can say good, those clowns suck anyway!


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not to mention Korn ripped/stole a riff from Morbid Angel, particularly on Korn's song "Ball Tongue".
> 
> I find it hilarious that butthurt juggalos are posting here when their beloved ICP is being bashed...I can say good, those clowns suck anyway!




WhyTF does it matter? If someone can do that and make millions, let 'em. Look at Carlos Mencia (Second Fav stand up after LArry the Cable Guy), he "Steals" some jokes and everyone likes him. Bill Cosby was Funny, Carlos Mencia is Funny. That my moto


...And I am not Butt hurt. You won't ever find me defending ICP because they do suck. And most juggalos are ignorant. I know a lot. But the ones on here and the ones I know IRL aren't. Shit, I posted some of this Furry Fadnom BS on the juggalo forum like 5 minutes ago to try to reinact what hapend here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34793

And here is what is happening as of now on www.juggalos.us;
http://juggalos.us/index.php?showtopic=33508&st=0&#last
God, I am such an asshole


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Why is Angels and Airwaves no present.
D: they suck hairy balls.


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nickelback is sooooo gay


----------



## Takun (Mar 28, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> WhyTF does it matter? If someone can do that and make millions, let 'em. Look at Carlos Mencia (Second Fav stand up after LArry the Cable Guy), he "Steals" some jokes and everyone likes him. Bill Cosby was Funny, Carlos Mencia is Funny. That my moto
> 
> 
> ...And I am not Butt hurt. You won't ever find me defending ICP because they do suck. And most juggalos are ignorant. I know a lot. But the ones on here and the ones I know IRL aren't. Shit, I posted some of this Furry Fadnom BS on the juggalo forum like 5 minutes ago to try to reinact what hapend here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34793
> ...




WOW.  Not only is your taste in music bad, but comedy too.

Mitch Hedberg > all


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> WOW.  Not only is your taste in music bad, but comedy too.
> 
> Mitch Hedberg > all



This is still going? NECROTASTIC
Bad comedy? Try these:

Demetri Martin
Larry the Cable Guy
Jeff Foxworthy
Bill Engvall
Ron White
Stephen Lynch
Carlos Mencia
Dave Chappel


Bad Music? Try these, a sample of my top played on my windows media player(not in order):

Puddle of Mudd
-blurry

Linkin Park
-Crawling in my skin
-in the end

Disturbed
-stupify
-10,000 fists
-down with the sickness

Queens of the stone age
-millionare
-mosquitoe song

Kurrel the Raven
-Furry Song

Slipknot
-pyschosocial

Gorillaz
-19/2000
-sunshine in a bag
-dare

Funday Pawpets Show
-intro to their show

Kottonmouth Kings
-Tangerine Sky
-Munchies

*notice how ICP, ABK, KMK, Lotus, blaze etc, is not up there
**also I only like Carlos Mencia Cause I am mexican like that
***Who cares all parts of modern culture are suck ass. (I studied sociology so i know)


----------



## mammagamma (Mar 28, 2009)

I had heard ICP was rap/metal, so I had decided to give them a chance. (obviously, I like metal)

it was like

all I heard was the word 'fuck' and its variations over and over and over again, over boring beats

But hey, 14 year old kids get a kick out of swear words, so I guess I can understand, sort of

Also, I disagree with Nickelback being up there, some of their songs are really good, (I mean, they're primarily a hard rock band, it's just their really mainstream songs that people know) but I agree with everything else posted there: shit


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 2, 2009)

Your missing Vanilla Ice, Miley Cyrus, Fitty Cent, Ludacris, Eminem and Insane Clown Posse. :\
But otherwise, excellent list. ^_^


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't really say I think something sucks, I can just say I don't like it.
And I don't know half those bands/artists, so I'm just going to say I don't like any country music.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> This is still going? NECROTASTIC
> Bad comedy? Try these:
> 
> Demetri Martin
> ...


Did you mean worst=good for some of these??
Demetri Martin, Larry the cable guy, Jeff Foxworthy, STEPHEN LYNCH??? Really?

OK, you got a lot of the music right though. Except Disturbed. XD
*trying very hard not to be biased bout Kurrel..*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 5, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> Did you mean worst=good for some of these??
> Demetri Martin, Larry the cable guy, Jeff Foxworthy, STEPHEN LYNCH??? Really?
> 
> OK, you got a lot of the music right though. Except Disturbed. XD
> *trying very hard not to be biased bout Kurrel..*



Demetri Martin is okay is small doses, but he's not really laugh-out-loud funny..or even chuckle funny, like...head-nod-I-agree funny.

Larry the cable Guy has been riding the "Git'R'Done" wave for years, he's never been funny. 

Jeff Foxworthy, like Larry, kinda is like a one-joke wonder. You might be a redneck can be funny, but the rest of his material is iffy at best.

Stephen Lynch I like in bits and pieces, he's a real hit or miss. 

Disturbed should've stopped after the first album, they were cool then.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Demetri Martin
> Stephen Lynch
> Dave Chappel
> *These can stay.*
> ...




My thoughts.  Carlos Mencia is terrible.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey you missed Kurrel the Raven also Stephen Lynch is insufferable


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hey you missed Kurrel the Raven also Stephen Lynch is insufferable



He sang a song about Billy Corgan, so I forgive him.  I like the newer show he put on where it seems he refined more of his style.

Kurrel is a fury musical artist, so I skipped.  I forgot to just delete it from my post.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

Billy Corgan is already a laughingstock on his own. I don't need some faggot with an acoustic guitar singing a comedic song about Billy Corgan for me to finally make that connection that Billy Corgan is someone undeserving of serious thought.


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Billy Corgan is already a laughingstock on his own. I don't need some faggot with an acoustic guitar singing a comedic song about Billy Corgan for me to finally make that connection that Billy Corgan is someone undeserving of serious thought.




Come on, you gotta love Billy.  :B

I wanted to shave my head and look like a chemo patient thanks to him*


*It should be noted that at no time ever did Takun _really _want to look like a chemo patient.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 5, 2009)

So the whole song was about how Billy Corgan is bald?



Hilarious.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Apr 15, 2009)

All these bands suck, All mainstream Garbage, generic & bland, and collection of the worst, or most over hyped trash in the worsening music industry of today, i would vote them all.

All together, they make a giant mass serving, long party sized, shit sub sandwich, which will give all who Eat it, a bad taste in the mouth (like "music"  churned from these hacks, its for the bad taste crowd, who eat $5 dominos cheeseburger pizza, drink diet cherry chocolate dr. pepper, and watch soulja boy and jonas brothers vids on Fuse tv for there entertainment) and a case of bad diarrhea.


----------



## touge-union (Apr 15, 2009)

i voted soulja boy, other - NDUBZ and dizzy rascal. 

*Nothing verbal or physical can embody how much i hate them and their music.*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey i like dizzee rascal.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 16, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Your missing Vanilla Ice, *Miley Cyrus*, Fitty Cent, Ludacris, Eminem and Insane Clown Posse. :\
> But otherwise, excellent list. ^_^



Miley IS Hannah Montana, if I remember correctly.

George Carlin > All

Yes, all the bands with stupid names...especially deathcore as mentioned here, here, here and many more here

Oh yea let's not remember about Lil Wayne who he thinks he knows rock just because he made a mediocre 'rock' album now.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

ummm i did all but coldplay and nirvana. i didnt know people hated nirvana, but 24 people do


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 16, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Miley IS Hannah Montana, if I remember correctly.
> 
> George Carlin > All
> 
> ...



Poolside at the Flamingo, genre? BROOTAL DEATHCORE

BWAAAAAH FUCK YEAH, BROOOOOOOOTAL.

(Sorry.)


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpsbj0OoeNo
 
There is the worse band ever. Those who disagree GTFO :3
If this has been posted in this Tl;dr thread then I apologise but I very much doubt it


----------



## touge-union (Apr 16, 2009)

SnuggleBunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpsbj0OoeNo
> 
> There is the worse band ever. Those who disagree GTFO :3
> If this has been posted in this Tl;dr thread then I apologise but I very much doubt it


 
when i watched that - a piece me died inside...of laughter...poor kids probably dont know how much they suck. they need 10 cc's of heavy metal *STAT!*


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 16, 2009)

Dream Theater. I only liked one song, the rest suck.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

Ark said:


> Dream Theater. I only liked one song, the rest suck.



Ooooh, daring! I await people's response.....



I haven't even heard a whole DT song.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 16, 2009)

The songs range from 6 to 30 minutes apiece, Load_Blown. It's what I've heard that the earlier albums are better.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> The songs range from 6 to 30 minutes apiece, Load_Blown. It's what I've heard that the earlier albums are better.



I think one's 48 minutes long.
I listened to DT the once and it was like Dragonforce but gayer but the drawback is the fact that DT can probably play live. Some songs by DT are good, the rest is all just demented clown music.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 17, 2009)

But again, there's better power metal out there than Fagonforce.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> But again, there's better power metal out there than Fagonforce.



HEY, take that back


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2009)

Ark said:


> HEY, take that back



Weren't you the one going on earlier about how Alexi Laiho was god and all that?

As such, I can't decide whether or not you're joking here. o..o


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Weren't you the one going on earlier about how Alexi Laiho was god and all that?
> 
> As such, I can't decide whether or not you're joking here. o..o



No, Yngwie is a god. I have my passion in music, and point out what's overall good to my taste. I can't stand these shity bands that do nothing but yell, and can't play a decent bad ass solo (or even a solo at all).


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2009)

Who the hell voted for Nirvana?

It is my life mission to hunt down Francis Bean Cobain, and have sex with her.


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2009)

Ark said:


> No, Yngwie is a god. I have my passion in music, and point out what's overall good to my taste. I can't stand these shity bands that do nothing but yell, and can't play a decent bad ass solo (or even a solo at all).



Your lack of musical knowledge is showing.  QUICK, HIDE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sru69Xp4Fgs

=)


----------



## touge-union (Apr 17, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Who the hell voted for Nirvana?
> 
> It is my life mission to hunt down Francis Bean Cobain, and have sex with her.


 
Race ya for her 
Kwooaaahhh!!!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Your lack of musical knowledge is showing.  QUICK, HIDE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sru69Xp4Fgs
> 
> =)



*yawn* -.- zzZ You put a frown on my face, you disappoint me :[


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sru69Xp4Fgs



Well that was mediocre.


What were you trying to prove?


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 17, 2009)

Slipknot, Dragonforce.. though they aren't on the list.

Nickelback drives me insane, too. ;[


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 17, 2009)

Ark said:


> . I can't stand these shity bands that do nothing but yell, and can't play a decent bad ass solo (or even a solo at all).



This. 
It seems like half the people I meet are into _this kind of stuff!_



Ark said:


> *yawn* -.- zzZ You put a frown on my face, you disappoint me :[



It more than disappoints. Especially since I wasted precious time listening to my stuff to keep and open mind for stuff I find out I then know I won't like. 



Load_Blown said:


> Well that was mediocre.
> 
> 
> What were you trying to prove?



I'm still trying to figure that out.
However, he acts like his musical tastes are the pinnacle of what all is truly about...

I dunno...

I just listen to whatever appeals to me and don't give a crap as to what is *good or bad* music (if such a thing exists, which I believe doesn't/didn't until I heard stuff like that).


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Well that was mediocre.
> 
> 
> What were you trying to prove?



LOL HI JOHN GALT ROFLCAEKS.  I won't argue with you about Amesoeurs since they are either "Omg 100/100" or "WTF 0/100" with people.

Anyway, it doesn't matter how many notes you can play on a guitar per second.  People need to stop wanking it to fast guitar players.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

It's all about shredding dude


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2009)

No.  No it's not.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2009)

Since when did mediocre mean 0/100?

I don't hate them, I don't love them. It was kind of decent.


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2009)

I wasn't saying that you did.  I am saying from reviews I have read.

Album on a whole is usually rated between 7 to 10.  Except from heavier metal listeners who seem to think it's an abomination to mix punk/shoegaze/metal.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No.  No it's not.



Then you better have something else to back you up, metal is all about heavy, speed, solos, shredding, and screaming.


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps

wat.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2009)

Ark said:


> Then you better have something else to back you up, *uninspired* metal is all about heavy, speed, solos, shredding, and screaming.



Fix'd.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> Fix'd.



And quoted.
And sig'd! 

(Don't ya like techno and electronica?)


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG? still going? holy fuck.
First time some douche Necro'd this I got pissed.
Now I am ROTFLOL


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2009)

This thread has been necro'd?

Last I checked it just consistently was going on.


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> This thread has been necro'd?
> 
> Last I checked it just consistently was going on.


 nah, it was last on the page a few times. I only reply to topics towards the top


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2009)

Ummm, I highly doubt it was on page 55 or 56 with the other topics from 2007. 9_9


----------



## Defender (Apr 19, 2009)

I am going to skip reading any of these posts and assume everyone on this forum is some kind of cretin who was born deaf and has been eating bricks of lead for several years.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 19, 2009)

Ark said:


> It's all about shredding dude



Superwankery on the guitar doesn't equate skill most of the time (and yes, Yngwie is an exception)


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Superwankery on the guitar doesn't equate skill most of the time (and yes, Yngwie is an exception)



Other guitarists like Tom T. Baron (Corner), and Dan Donegan (Disturbed) keep metal unique with there technical playing. Though you can't say professional metal guitarists don't speed things up with a little shredding here, and there. Shredding is the very pinnacle of aggressiveness in metal, along with heavy riffs. When it comes to solo's, shredding is at it's best.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

Julian said:


> Whoa whoa whoa wait why isn't ICP on here?
> 
> Because seriously, ICP is the worst band _ever_ and most critics and professional musicians agree on this fact of life.


 UUGGGHHH I hate ICP. They are by far the worst group to ever form.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 20, 2009)

Distubed hasn't been really metal since like...their first album, they're a cool hard rock band, but yeah.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 21, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Distubed hasn't been really metal since like...their first album, they're a cool hard rock band, but yeah.



Eh, alternative metal, but they're still heavy.


----------

